# Best diaper bags (especially for toddler and infant)?



## mom2lucy (Jul 22, 2008)

I currently have a JJ Cole bag that is terrible. Within a few weeks of using it the zippers had broke and now, after about 8 mo., the material around the zippers is falling apart. It's also super heavy. So I'm due with #2 in early May and thinking about getting another bag. I'm willing to spend decent money on something that will hold up for several more years. DD will be 26 mo. when DD#2 is born, so I will still need to pack things for her.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Two kids: one potty trained but still needing the occasional bib, sippy cup and toys, the other a just-turned 1 yo.

I use a medium sized Vera Bradley tote. Easy access, all in one place with 3 pockets on the inside (I use one for my phone, one for my wallet, and one for things like small toys, a crayon or two, baby spoons in a baggie, hair elastics, and a pacifier, or whatever small stuff tends to get lost in a tote bag).

I have a Skip Hop Duo I used with DD1, but it was a pain to lug around.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

I love my Ju Ju Be bags. They are so worth it and have so many great features.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

I have the Lands End Do it All Diaper Bag. I like it because it's light blue inside, so easy to see everything, it has a very very wide opening, but also closes up quite compactly if there's not a ton in it. It also has a guarantee. I washed it in the washer, but the straps got caught on other laundry, and pulled during spin cycle and bent the metal bars at the opening. Lands End replaced it for free. Also, it comes with a removeable zipper pouch, a bag for dirty clothes (which I use for dirty CD), and a changing pad. Oh, and it's cheap ; $20 or $30, I think.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Petunia Picklebottom Boxy Backpack and LOVE it! We use cloth diapers and have had two foster babies in the past year. It will absolutely hold all kinds of stuff to cd two babies and still have room for snacks, small toys, etc. Pricey, but it was a gift. It is very durable and very pretty ~ I get tons of compliments on it. I dont use it right now w/ one toddler, but I am planning to get their tote, too, which is smaller.


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

I just went diaper bag shopping for my SIL who has a new baby, and we got her a Ju Ju Be bag (the Be All). If I were in the market for a new bag, I would be choosing something from this line. Mostly we shopped on-line, but I went to Nordstrom to see the Ju Ju Be bags and the Petunia Picklebottom bags in person, and even the sales person said that all the first time moms come in and get the PPBs, but then after a few months with them, they come back and get a Ju Ju Be. They just seemed a little more practical, even though the PPBs are beautiful, and come in a "wipeable" glazed material now. I tried on a boxy backpack and could never wear it as a backpack because the metal clasps dig into the shoulders. But if it was a gift, or perhaps picked up at one of the PPB "outlet" sales on-line, then maybe!

FWIW, SIL seems to like the Ju Ju Be bag so far.


----------



## Umpqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had this Eddie Bauer diaper bag since my older DS was born. (I know, could Eddie Bauer possibly find anything else to brand?) My boys are 18 months apart and this bag has gotten me through 2 in diapers, and now one toddler and 1 mostly potty-trained preschooler. The thing is rock solid and I've packed tons of extra stuff there for plane trips/etc versus what I keep in there for everyday use.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

I loathe diaper bags but for that combo.. NOTHING better than http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/33423785/c/289.html

the side pockets carry sippies... it's not for the massive packer though...

THey are on sale everywhere, I got mine in the 50% off bin at REI

If you don't mind PINK

http://www.rei.com/product/792869?pr...:referralID=NA


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have this Fleurville bag that I love. It's def. big enough for two kids worth of stuff (I have four), but it's not overly huge, either.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

So funny to find this thread today...I was on the JuJuBe website for an hour last night watching videos & checking out pics of the bags. I am really diggin' the Be All & the Be Quick but want to see them in person. Was going to run to Buy Buy Baby & Nords. tmrw to take a look. I love the bags I have now but DD1 is going to be 28 mos-ish when DD2 is born in a month & I think for any all day outings, I need something bigger.

Good to hear positive feedback on all the bags everyone mentioned...makes it worth checking them out in person too.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I have the diaper bag from LL Bean and I have always been happy with it. I have a 4 and 2 year old and soon to be newborn. I don't even remember when I purchased it but it has gotten me through the toddler/baby and now preschooler/toddler phase... and I don't forsee any problems with the preschooler/toddler/newborn phase either. Plenty of room for diapers, change of pants/underwear, snacks, cups, wallet, cell phone, etc.


----------

